# No touchpad lights



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Hi, Hoping someone can help me to fix the touchpad lights on my Fracino Classic 2 Group. They were illuminating yesterday so I'm not sure what has happened. All buttons work and dispense as they should, it's just the lights that have stopped working. Any ideas? (I'm new & not that technical - simple language/instructions would help) LOL


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Switch machine off, allow to cool, take off lid & RH side panel.

Remove, clean (with methylated spirit) the ribbon cable connectors to the touchpads & control box (black box on rh side of front bulkhead), and refit.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you for replying to my post. I have taken the lid and RH panel off as suggested. I have cleaned the ribbon connectors but was not sure if I should be cleaning the part where the ribbon meets the touchpad as well? The connectors were perfectly clean, however the green bit where it touches the back of the touchpad looks a bit mucky. Also, did you mean for me to remove the connectors from the circuit board and clean the connection there? Thank you again. These lights should be working but I would really like them to work so that I can do some programming.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Celan all the connections - cables, touchpad. controlbox. Allow the meths to evaporate before reconnecting.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. I'll have a go over the next couple of days and let you know how I get on. Thank you again for replying, it really is much appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the cleaning doesn't solve the problem, then the fact that both touchpad lights are out together suggests that the control box is faulty.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you again for your advice. No joy with the cleaning / working of the lights, so am taking my machine to Fracino in Birmingham next week for some diagnostics - have a couple of other problems too unfortunately.


----------

